
Where to find great ideas and arresting images (for free) - getp
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/03/where-to-find-g.html
======
Tichy
Hm, I just tried it and downloaded an image I found in that way. But then upon
closer look the license requires attribution and disallows derivative works.

So the search function of flickr is still not good enough, should be more
finegrained with respect to the license options.

And why does flickr not have an "add to favorites" button? Puzzles me every
time I visit the site. It just goes to show that usability is apparently
overrated as a factor for success...

~~~
rcoder
Flickr _does_ have fine-grained license options on the advanced search page,
and also has an "add to favorites" button. It's just above every image.

You do have to register and log in to store favorites, though.

~~~
Tichy
OK now that I logged in I see it (very small and in grey). I guess since I
have been frustrated so many times before (I have this problem EVER time I go
on flickr), I didn't expect to find one anymore.

Usually I end up going to the FAQ and then somehow I figure out how to do it.
I don't use flickr that often, so I keep forgetting.

I guess I would expect a big, fat button, since it seems rather important, but
it might be different for different people.

------
GavinB
Another good one is sxc.hu.

<http://www.sxc.hu/advanced_search>

Just select "no" under the restricted ok button. You'll need to sign in- just
use a bugmenot account - <http://www.bugmenot.com/view/sxc.hu>

------
cousin_it
<http://openphotovr.org> uses many CC-licensed images from Flickr, honoring
license terms and giving attribution with backlinks. For example, we built San
Marco from Flickr, unlike Photosynth's San Marco which was shot in one day by
one photographer.

The problem with architectural photos on Flickr: everybody chooses the "best"
viewpoints. This is why I couldn't build a model of Taj Mahal, one of the most
photographed places on Earth - all good images of it are taken from the same
point.

------
dhotson
One site I really like is <http://ffffound.com>

It's an image bookmarking site where people post images they find around the
web. I'm pretty sure all the images are copyrighted, but it links back to the
original.

The site is currently invite only to register, but the people they've got tend
to have pretty good taste in images.

------
rcoder
Quote from the original article: "[...]And the license is a generous gift from
the photographer to you."

As an amateur photographer with almost 4000 CC-licensed images on Flickr, this
pisses me off to no end. _My_ images are under the non-commercial attribution-
required variant of the Creative Commons license, which means that simply
downloading a copy of one of them to include in your business presentation or
website is a flagrant violation of the license terms.

My "gift-giving" is directed towards the general betterment of society, not
lazy web designers or bloggers who don't think other people's work is worth
anything.

~~~
rms
That's an out of context quote. He explicitly says to only search for
commercially licensed photos.

------
Mistone
yep, flickr is a great resource for amazing images, have been using it for my
blogs for some time and always find something good. beats paying hundreds per
month for lame ass stock photos that scream STOCK

~~~
dhimes
you're scaring me....hundreds a month?

~~~
Mistone
ya, photos.com is pretty expensive, and don't even think about getty images,
it cost thousands just to use one image, no thanks, I'll take flickr for both
quality and price (free) anyday.

